# our goden tegu



## chriz (May 19, 2008)

my missus little guy but he's not 2 frindly. that y i think she is leaving it 2 me 2 tame him lol he bites a lot n boy dont my fingers know it lol. . .


----------



## angelrose (May 19, 2008)

hi chriz ... pretty, pretty gold ! I like them as well.

TIME !

let him watch you giving the water, misting ...etc.
the more you force yourself on him the more he is going to fight you.


----------



## Brad2bw (May 19, 2008)

I like the coloration. How old is he?


----------



## chriz (May 19, 2008)

i wont force him at all. he runs out of his hide just 2 bite me lol am gonna give him all the time he needs. i came home from work the other wk n there he was in my empty viv just looking out the glass at me the missus was just sat there with a grin on her face he was fine the first time i put my hand in then next day when was putting him in feeding bin he bit me lol n he's carry on that way snice. but he's here now n he's staying n thank u 4 your comments he is very pretty gold . they have another at the reptile shop we use but that 1 is very dull in colour so we got the better 1 ..... only down side is cant get the blue tongue skink that i wanted now .but alls good


----------



## chriz (May 19, 2008)

was told 3 months he is very small hes 14" from tip of nose 2 tip of tail he 8.4g's will b cheking his weight every 2 wk's but he eats well so have no problems there


----------



## chriz (May 19, 2008)

hay i just realised there is a cricket in the pic . dont know how that got there !!! as dont feed him in viv .


----------



## Mike (May 19, 2008)

Nice pic, but he looks a tad skinny.


----------



## angelrose (May 20, 2008)

maybe that's it ...he's hungry. what do you feed him ? he looks like a 'tiger' lizard. lol
I love his look.


----------



## chriz (May 20, 2008)

been feeding him on crickets, king millworms, small hoppers, pinkies, n he had a little bit of boilded egg . he feeds well i always put more in his bin once he,s eaten whats in there so he getting lots of food he has put a garm of weight since we have had him. but i do see what u mean i thought that myself he,s had vet check him over took him with me last wk when i took my female red in


----------



## chriz (May 20, 2008)

he's having a good day 2 day he came out walked up my arm n didnt hiss or bite . can only hope he's gonna keep his new found mood. wud it have ne thing 2do with i left my t shirt in his viv with my sent on it . it's something ive done past with my ti beauty snake as when i got him thats all he done was bite . n it worked with him but the only thing is im the only person that can handel the snake ne body else trys gets bitten but with me he's completly calm .


----------



## angelrose (May 20, 2008)

awesome pics ! who would believe that such a cute thing would bite. lol. taking really good care of him. he's got a cute lil' belly now.


----------



## chriz (May 21, 2008)

i cant wait till he's bigger hoping he gonna stay in a good mood n how fast r they when this small u blink n he is gone lol he knows every inch of our front room now !!!


----------



## angelrose (May 21, 2008)

I hope he stays in a good mood for you too. did he ever find any really, really good hiding place on you yet ?

mine did; I had to trash my sofa recently.


----------



## chriz (May 21, 2008)

lol he managed 2 get in the air vent in our front room n was gonne 4 abont 3 hours i sat up till 1am waiting 4 him 2 come back out. the vent is now reptile safe thought we had lost him as the vent is old n dont have a clue where it goes apart from along the inside of wall!!!


----------



## Nero (May 22, 2008)

Mine will go under my tv stand and its a PAIN to get him out. I have to bribe my tegu with food and now hes starting to catch on. They are smarter than we think!!


----------

